# Academy 1:72 scale JU87G-1 Stuka "Tank Buster.



## Signal30 (Oct 27, 2012)

Critiques welcome.


----------



## 1970AMX (Feb 3, 2011)

I don't know much about modeling but I like it.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Nice job!


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Nice work on the Stuka!


Agentsmith


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

I had the old Monogram 1/48th of this plane... nice job on the 1/72.


----------



## Signal30 (Oct 27, 2012)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

You have done a beautiful job on her.....Cheers mark


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Very nice work! We play a game at my hobby store, Monster Hobbies, called Rapid-Fire. A friend of mine just finished building his Stuka, a Revell kit with numerous missing parts.

He hasn't used it in the game yet, but it is the tank buster variant.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Of my six all-time favorite planes of WW2, the Ju-87 (in all of its variations), is STILL my personal favorite, even though it didn't do all that great once it met a formidable foe.
Excellent job, Signal30! :thumbsup:


----------

